# Wabit stew??? Smoked wabit???



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, just like the rest of you I have hunted the Jackrabbit for years and never eaten one. My boy scout leader and my father had alwse taught me to eat what I kill. Yet every one of them is guilty of doing the same, shooting them and leaving them for the dingoes. Well if you get board and want to read up on them, they are not actually rabbits they are hairs. Now the snow shoe hair is a prize and great to eat. So I asks myself “corner why don’t we eat em?” and I reply to myself I dono!. Thus my question to you, have you ever eaten one? Is there a safety reason? I have always been told that they have worms, they have fleas. But I have found many cotton tails to have the same. Is it a Carp Vs. Trout thing…. I am too good for the lowly Jackrabbit. Seriously what’s the deal? I want to try one but “I is scared”. Could one of you please confirm or deny the edibility of these critters. I have a smoke house that could be just the trick for them waskily wabits!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I ate one, now keep in mind I am from southeast Louisiana. I'll also eat any none meat eating animal!!

What I did with it was treated it just like a big ol' swamp rabbit. Soon as you shoot it gut it and don't shove him in your bag, it will take to long to cool and make it stronger than normal. Hang him from your belt from his head, not the back leg, you want the blood and juices from the gutting to run down him and not up into the meat.

Once you get him home, skin him out and remove the glands. Now here is the key, de-bone it. Also take the big tendens out of the leg meat and anywhere else they have them. Then get all the nasty fat and junk off the meat as well. I like to merinade him overnight in some Dakota Buckaroo, spicy!! 
Put it in a stew and put it on the crook pot for its longest setting you don't want to cook it fast!!
Take it out and enjoy!! Some pieces, prolly those back legs, are a little stringy but not bad at all.
Its all about how you cook animals!
most important thing, forget about what you are eating, if it helps mix it in with cottontail. If you are scared to eat it then you are going to look at that fork full of meat and think yukk big nasty flea infested filthy jackrabbit! You'll know it is nasty before you even eat it. 
I'd mix it in with some other kinda game that you love and then just start going to town!! you'll love it trust me!!
Rabbit is rabbit, the animals diet is the only difference, so those cottontails that you shoot on the sage flats are going to have a different taste that the corn feed ones!!


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, I've eaten jackrabbit. It's not too bad and I didn't do anything special in preparing the meat. Actually tasted a lot like roast beef.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I would bet you to would eat the rancid ass of a skunk, if you eat jacks.


----------

